# Bayside Blue R34 GTR @ Japmeet



## Goodfellah (May 9, 2005)

So, you guys recognize this car ??
Lovley car, ALSO from Japmeet in Sweden

Hope u like the pictures
//V


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Perra?

That car looks stunning!!!

Everything is just so right, and ties in beautifully


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

Nicolas Keisa? 

I love the top secret bits.


----------



## cyberspyder (Mar 28, 2007)

Don't like the 19" TE37s though...


----------



## JDMist3hfastar (Feb 23, 2007)

Whats up with the lights? Arn't they usually black chrome(or just black?) on the inside? Never thought I'd like blue and silver but it really works.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Those are ER34 lights as fitted to UK BNR34s.


----------



## RH18 (Feb 23, 2007)

yes beautiful car, Perras car i think, def not KISMO.


----------



## Tigerbay (Mar 13, 2005)

I think the Volks make the car personaly


----------



## Goodfellah (May 9, 2005)

1 point to virdee .
Its Perra's.
Defenitly the best looking R34 GTR in sweden in my opinion.

//Varro


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Thank you, lol!! 

Just love the stance of that car.


----------



## Red Duke (Jan 10, 2005)

I've got to agree, the wheels look amazing, the (Rays?) wheelnuts look good on it too, gorgeous car! :thumbsup:


----------



## tails (Mar 10, 2006)

wasnt that car from ireland?


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

Nice car. Is it me though or is that Top Secret hood very ill fitting?


----------



## RH18 (Feb 23, 2007)

^^^ eagle eyes

the gaps look a bit wider in the middle on the sides, also looks lower than the wings on the side.
not bad tho, i didn't even notice so i guess it looks alright.


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Thanks for the comments, guys! Glad you like it! And thanks for taking the pics, Varro!

About the bonnet, it´s lower than the wings on the sides for a very simple reason: I don´t want to get air in under the front of the bonnet and risk it flying open when driving. Therefore it´s very tight against the top of the grill. As Smoky says: "Vely dangelous!" 
I´d say the fit is 99%.

And yes, it´s Rays wheelsnuts.
No, this car has not been "living" in Ireland. It´s been in Sweden for the past 4 years come October. Tim and Trevor from this forum are previous owners.

I´m a bit surprised nobodys commented the GT-R badge in the front. 

/P


----------



## Goodfellah (May 9, 2005)

No problem .
I like the chromed horn in the front, oldschool  hehe.


----------



## Goodfellah (May 9, 2005)

Some more pics


----------



## jlck (Feb 12, 2006)

Very sweet car...... love the rim most....


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

A beautiful car you have there Perra:bowdown1: 

Terje.


----------



## JapAddicted (May 19, 2007)

rb26 said:


> A beautiful car you have there Perra:bowdown1:
> 
> Terje.


Have to agree! :wavey:


----------

